# holster for pistol with a red dot



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

looking for a holster for a 22a with 5.5 bbl. and a red dot on top.anyone have any suggestions? thanks for the help.


----------



## nemesis (Oct 8, 2006)

I can only think of one holster specifically made for .22's and that is the Bianchi Model 7000 AccuMold 17700/17701. It will fit Rugers and Buckmarks up to 5.5" and may fit the S&W also but I doubt that the red-dot would clear without modifying the holster.


----------



## nemesis (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, you learn something new everyday and I've learned something new.

Galco does make a holster for the Ruger Mk II and we've placed an order for some. It's their DAO: Double Action Outdoorsman and it's made with quality leather. That seems to double the options for Ruger Mk II owners.










This pic shows a revolver but the holster is very similar to this one.


----------

